# Lexmark X1100 Series All-In-One Center



## almohandes

I have just installed this printer and it works fine but when i get to starting up the all-in-one center it just gives this popup saying: "preparing lexmark all-in-one center for first use. searching for scanning aplication.. please wait." so i waited but i just never starts up... ( i even left it going for an hour or so) .. otherwise the printer prints fine... but i cant use the all-in-one center..

please help!.... if any one has has any suggestions, they would be appreciated.

thankyou


----------



## Immortal

almohandes said:


> I have just installed this printer and it works fine but when i get to starting up the all-in-one center it just gives this popup saying: "preparing lexmark all-in-one center for first use. searching for scanning aplication.. please wait." so i waited but i just never starts up... ( i even left it going for an hour or so) .. otherwise the printer prints fine... but i cant use the all-in-one center..
> 
> please help!.... if any one has has any suggestions, they would be appreciated.
> 
> thankyou


Have you tried re-install the program? Normally that would do it. And is the process for the all-in-one showing in your task manager?


----------



## almohandes

sorry.. i forgot to menshion that, i did re-install that but it made no difference.. it still wont load up. also, which process are you talking about because i have about 4 processes related to lexmark. and i dont know why.

and i've just tried to print a page, when i did.. the windows colors went yellow and all the fonts became blurred.. <weired.. ishould have taken a screenshot to show everyone.

thanks


----------



## Immortal

I personally do not own an all-in-one so I cannot tell you which process. But maybe your using an outdated version of the all-in-one software.

I found This from the Lexmark site, you may wish to try and downloading/installing that.


----------



## almohandes

the printer is printing\ working fine but the all-in-one center still doesnt work.... and that driver is the same one i installed that came with the printer.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## mzm105

*Similarity*

Hi,

Indeed I can relate to this situation.
My XP Pro, SP2 system experiences a similar issue.

The lxbkaiox.exe process when started via the systray item: "Lexmark X1100 Series All-In-One Center", results in this process consuming all available CPU.

Lexmark has indicated to me previously that the fix was to reduce the hardware acceleration on your graphics card to notch 1, and not at its usual full acceleration. Then they advised to uninstall and reinstall the complete driver/software.

Unfortunately this resulted in no change for my system; with the process still never completing. I have noticed though that with the latest patch which is available now, that the process does not actual require your PC to be physically rebooted via the power swtch in order to regain control of your PC. So they have at least fixed the CPU utlitisation issue within this new driver. This driver/hardware deceleration technique may work for you. Unfortunately I still experience the issue. I have even left the process running over night (ran for 9hours) and it was still hanging/running... at 80-100% CPU usage.

Hope this helps... if you managed to get a solution then do please let me know...


----------



## usersh606

I've replaced both the color and black cartridges for my Lexmark X1100 all in one printer and now when I print out something, the page is blank. I've removed the tags that are on the cartridges when you purchase them, but still blank pages printout.


----------



## wandagb

black and color cartridges you did not tell it that they are new Open your printer when it is on and then go into your printer maintain and trouble shoot Start lexmark all in one click that then go to maintain and trouble and look for your maintain or trouble andfix problem then click that and go to your ink. Your printer thinks it has empty ink yet


----------



## veliko

*SOLVED: "preparing lexmark all-in-one center for first use"*

SOLVED THE PROBLEM: "preparing lexmark all-in-one center for first use"

DATE: DECEMBER 29, 2009

I cannot take credit for the solution because, after 3 hours of searching, I found it on another post.
It was rather lengthy and out of date so I rewrote it to be more understanable.
If this solved your problem, please rate the solution - Thanks

0) Reset to factory settings doing eitier of these:
a) Use the front display to select FACTORY DEFAULTS OR
b) Power up while pressin and holding the RIGHT + SELECT + GO (or POWER) buttons on the printer.
1) Turn printrer on and connect to PC.
2) Go to: ftp.lexmark.com
3) Using the File/List feature (so that you see these as a list rather than as folders) choose:

driver
inkjet_drivers
[NOTE: select YOUR printer from the list]
AppSearch [there will be only one file in here]
Pr39X2K6100.exe [eg. NOTE: the Pr39X2K6100.exe is for the x6100 series]

3B) Save this file to desktop.

4) Close all programs. (NOTE: not really necessary but why not?)

5) Turn Norton's virus protection off. If you do not, Norton will give you a "malicious script" error: "malicious script detected 

windows script host shell object RegWrite" and halt the execution of the file. When it halts, the screen will say that the update 

worked when in fact it did NOT install properly.

6) Execute you saved "Pr?????????.exe" program.

8) Reboot.

SOURCE: http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Comp/comp.periphs.printers/2006-08/msg01639.html


NOTE that now you'll have to MANUALLY enter the programs that the Lexmark can scan to. To do this:

a) Run the Lexmark All-In-One Center
b) Select the drop down arrow on the SDcan section and select "Search for more..."
c) Click Add then Browse
d) As an example, I use PSP so I went to "Program Files" and "Jasc Software" and the selected the PSP.EXE program.


----------



## ddkeyser

Go to: ftp.lexmark.com
Choose: driver
Choose: inkjet_drivers
[NOTE: select YOUR printer from the list]
AppSearch [there will be only one file in here]
Pr39X2K6100.exe [eg. NOTE: the Pr39X2K6100.exe is for the x6100 series]


----------



## tokufriends

After hours of search here in Brazil, and getting no (really helpful) help from the Lexmark Brazil, i found my technical problem solved after finding this thread in the google search.

I dont know if the members here are still active, but let me thank the board and them for helping me. Now my Lexmark (a very old one, series x1195) can open the all-in-one program and i could scan what i was needing here.

Thank you very much for your work o/


----------



## ddkeyser

Hmm, one problem solved, another emerged. Whenever i print, the assignment doesn't get deleted after completion. I have to manually shut down the printer for 5 seconds to fix it, every time.


----------



## tmess13

ddkeyser said:


> Go to: ftp.lexmark.com
> Choose: driver
> Choose: inkjet_drivers
> [NOTE: select YOUR printer from the list]
> AppSearch [there will be only one file in here]
> Pr39X2K6100.exe [eg. NOTE: the Pr39X2K6100.exe is for the x6100 series]


I'm having this same issue. Thanks for the information. Unfortunately, when I go to the Lexmark FTP site, it prompts me for a username and password. Do you happen to know what these are? Or, could you possibly email me the Pr39X2K6100.exe file? This is exactly the file I need since I have an X6170 printer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ddkeyser

That login/password-request is new, it wasn't there before :/
I tried to contact lexmark to get access but so far no answer.


----------



## tmess13

ddkeyser said:


> That login/password-request is new, it wasn't there before :/
> I tried to contact Lexmark to get access but so far no answer.


Yeah, me too. It's been a week since I got an email response from Lexmark, which has yet to lead to a solution. However today I stumbled across a promising-sounding thread in a Dell forum. I followed the steps suggested there, and guess what? Problem solved! And it was fairly painless!:

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3528/t/6460925.aspx

In case the link ever goes bad, here is the solution spelled-out (thanks to foodog2 in the Dell forum):



> Well, I found out that this is a known issue. I called tech support, and had the rep tell me this was a known problem. It took a while for him to get the known solution, but here it is - and it worked fine:
> 
> 1) install the drivers according to the instructions
> 
> 2) Don't yet open the AIO application
> 
> 3) Go to Start | Run | type in Regedit (this was with Windows XP - don't know about other OS's)
> 
> 4) Expand the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" node
> 
> 5) Expand the "SOFTWARE" node
> 
> 6) Expand the "Lexmark" node
> 
> 7) Expand the "AIO Printer A940" node
> 
> 8) Click on the "AIO" node
> 
> 9) On the right hand side, right click in the open space & choose "New" & then "DWORD Value"
> 
> 10) A new entry will appear on the right with a name of "New Value #1", change it to "AppListSize" - leave the data at it's default.
> 
> 11) Restart your computer - when it comes up, open AIO center & it works
> 
> (Disclaimer: Editing your registry can cause unintended problems. This worked for me, and the tech support guy seemed to know what he was saying after consoltations with his supervisor, but be careful in there...)


----------



## Archont

I emailed them too with this problem, and what they did was sending me a .bat file that creates the reg-key

apparently just correcting the failing software isn't an option


----------



## stompylee

This was related to a download issue I had with the x6500 series...

This is a result of likely a link update by Lexmark. If you click on the link it redirects you to the ftp.lexmark.com but if you highlight the link copy the text and paste it removing the space and/or the period at the end it will work with no problems. These links start with the following

http://swdownloads.lexmark.com

It appears to be setup as a blind ftp get site meaning that you can download the files if you have a direct link but you cannot view or list any of the files like you can with most ftp sites. 

Using the copy/paste method I was able to get the files I need from this firmware page

http://support.lexmark.com:80/lexmark/index?page=content&productCode=LEXMARK_X6575&segment=SUPPORT&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1295326637060&actp=search&userlocale=EN_US&id=SO4215


HTH :wave:
RJ


----------

